# NTL - New Talisman Gold Mines



## Trader Paul (28 December 2008)

Hi folks,                                                                 

HTM  ... as requested, here's some astroanalysis for the next few months:

             05012009 ..... negative spotlight on HTM

            15012009 ..... negative and short aggressive move expected.

            16012009 ..... positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???

            02022009 ..... difficult cycle due

            23022009 ..... another difficult cycle

       26-27022009 ..... 2 times cycles and negative news expected.

       04-05032009 ..... positive spotlight on HTM

       09-11032009 ..... another difficult cycle expected

           03042009 ..... 3 cycles and negative news expected here

           17042009 ..... minor and positive news expected.

HTM ... should be positive, around 06-10072009.

..... and some additional astroanalysis for HGD:

           02012009 ..... minor and positive cycle

           05012009 ..... difficult cycle 

      07-08012009 ..... negative light on HGD ... finance-related.

      23-26012009 ..... 2 difficult and negative cycles        

      09-11022009 ..... 2 more difficult time cycles

          23022009 ..... negative spotlight on HGD

     11-12032009 ..... negative news expected here

         20032009 ..... significant and negative cycle

         24032009 ..... difficult cycle

    27-30032009 ..... another difficult cycle

    01-02042009 ..... difficult cycle ... finance-related ???

        13042009 ..... positive news expected here

        24042009 ..... positive spotlight on HGD

   28-29042009 ..... 2 difficult cycles here

HGD should be positive in August and September 2009 ..... 

Happy trading in 2009.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## swm79 (4 December 2009)

*HTM - Heritage Gold NZ*

No mention of this one on here

Gold explorer in NZ... granted the Talisman mining permit today

Talisman mine produced 1 mil ounces of gold and 3 mil ounces of silver and: 







> has the potential to triple those figures




interesting play.... and interesting buying today

Course of trades:

03:47:03 PM	0.035	14,286	500.01	 
03:46:51 PM	0.035	14,286	500.01	 
03:46:17 PM	0.035	14,286	500.01	 
03:45:54 PM	0.035	14,286	500.01	 
03:45:27 PM	0.035	14,286	500.01	 
03:43:50 PM	0.035	14,286	500.01	 
03:41:59 PM	0.035	14,286	500.01


----------



## swm79 (4 December 2009)

*Re: HTM - Heritage Gold NZ*

geez the news is quick...

word has already started to get out:



> Heritage Gold gets mining permit for Talisman mine
> 
> 
> 4:15 PM Friday Dec 4, 2009
> ...




The last scoping study shows that the project is commercially attractive at a POG of USD800... POG today = USD1200, 

At 3.3c and a market cap of $7.8 with news coming out today it should make for some interesting watching on Monday

i'm in at 3.3c


----------



## swm79 (4 December 2009)

*Re: HTM - Heritage Gold NZ*

nice big long candle... something pushed it back down today after it tried to get away... was the market spooked by 52 week highs???


----------



## swm79 (7 December 2009)

*Re: HTM - Heritage Gold NZ*

interesting to see what happens to this when the market opens today - gapped up on NZX this morning and currently up 32% over there


----------



## swm79 (16 December 2009)

*Re: HTM - Heritage Gold NZ*

seems like i'm the only one on this in here

raised 1.95m in SPP at 2.8c AUD

waiting on chinese jv talks to finish for more progress on the mine


----------

